# Madone Sizing Help



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

*Madone Sizing Help (Update, new Madone 5.2!)*

I'm going to order an 08 Madone. I currently ride a 1998 58cm 5200 which has a 22.5" TT. One shop told me that the new bikes are sized differently and I should be on a 56cm. I had a 56cm at one time and felt it was too small. When I looked at the Madone specs I see the new 58cm has the same TT as my current bike. I am 5'10" and prefer a larger frame usually. Is there anything else as far as geometry I should be aware of with this bike? I am comfortable on my current bike so am hesitant to mess with it. Thoughts?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm 5 ft 9, rode a 54cm 2300 and stayed with a 54cm when I bought my new 5.2. Fits me like a glove. 58cm for 5 10 sounds way too big to me FWIW.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> I'm 5 ft 9, rode a 54cm 2300 and stayed with a 54cm when I bought my new 5.2. Fits me like a glove. 58cm for 5 10 sounds way too big to me FWIW.


Really, I've been riding a 58 for a long time. I had a 56 that my wife has now and it felt really small.:idea:


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I am 6' 2" and ride a 58cm 5.2, also has been good and only getting better.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> I am 6' 2" and ride a 58cm 5.2, also has been good and only getting better.


That sounds about right. Ihave to put a disclaimer here - I am not a professional fitter!

I know my 54 fits great so I can only speak for myself. But to go up to 2 sizes for 1 more inch in height (This is for the 5 ft 10 who rides a 58), just seems like A LOT to me. I could be dead wrong though. The only that matters is how the fit feels to you.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

I guess i like bigger bikes. I tend to like longer top tubes on my mountain bikes too. Is there something I missing here? Even though the bikes have the same TT are they different in some other way? I remember riding the old 56 and feeling cramped and when I got on the 58 it felt a lot better. Like I said the current 58 I have feels perfect.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I also have a large saddle to bar drop. We flipped the stem and the seat is up way high. I have a feeling the Madones run a bit big though.

Tinshield, just ride both and see which ones you like. You may find the 58cm to be just right, may find it to be too large. Similarly you may find the 56cm to be just right or too small.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Tinshield said:


> I guess i like bigger bikes. I tend to like longer top tubes on my mountain bikes too. Is there something I missing here? Even though the bikes have the same TT are they different in some other way? I remember riding the old 56 and feeling cramped and when I got on the 58 it felt a lot better. Like I said the current 58 I have feels perfect.


Whatever feels best for you.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> I also have a large saddle to bar drop. We flipped the stem and the seat is up way high. I have a feeling the Madones run a bit big though.
> 
> Tinshield, just ride both and see which ones you like. You may find the 58cm to be just right, may find it to be too large. Similarly you may find the 56cm to be just right or too small.


Unfortunately, no one has one to try and I am trying to grab one of the few remaining in stock at a big discount. All I can reference is the TT unfortunately. All I know is my old one and the new one have the exact same TT. Standover is not an issue now and this one should be lower with the sloping TT no?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you know the measurements of your bike, you could do a quick compare on http://www.trekbikes.com to see if there is a big difference.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> Do you know the measurements of your bike, you could do a quick compare on http://www.trekbikes.com to see if there is a big difference.


The Madone has shorter chain stays by a small amount. Everything else is the same. I might need a bit shorter stem that's all. I'm not going to mess with it and I will get the 58. If I were uncomfortable that would be different. I guess I just like longer frames. My Yeti has a 23.8 TT and I run a 100mm stem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

I was just messing around with some bike sizing calculators. I measured my actual inseam at 33.75 inches. Came out to a 57.4 frame size C-T. So I guess on paper I could fit on either a 56 or a 58. But that explains a little bit. My inseam is dictating a lot of the frame size. I remember when I got my 58 I went to well renowned shop to get it set up properly and they said it was fine. Funny how people of similar height can be all over the map.


----------



## normalnorm (Jan 16, 2006)

jsedlak said:


> I am 6' 2" and ride a 58cm 5.2, also has been good and only getting better.


6'1" and also ride a 58cm. Best bike i have ever owned....


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

If all the measurements are the same and you're comfortable with what you're on, I'd say stick with it. The other crucial measurements, aside from TT length, are the seat tube angle and the head tube length...

And if you were correctly fitted by the shop when you got your current 58cm, all the more reason to stick with what's working. I had been about to ask if you were given a proper fitting before, but you've since replied about that, and you mentioned your inseam which I was going to ask about as well. I do wonder though why you might think you'll need a shorter stem? Shorter than the stock stem or shorter than the one you're currently using, because if all the measurements are the same I don't know why you'd need a shorter stem?

Are you looking at the Pro or Performance fit?


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Falling Snow said:


> If all the measurements are the same and you're comfortable with what you're on, I'd say stick with it. The other crucial measurements, aside from TT length, are the seat tube angle and the head tube length...
> 
> And if you were correctly fitted by the shop when you got your current 58cm, all the more reason to stick with what's working. I had been about to ask if you were given a proper fitting before, but you've since replied about that, and you mentioned your inseam which I was going to ask about as well. I do wonder though why you might think you'll need a shorter stem? Shorter than the stock stem or shorter than the one you're currently using, because if all the measurements are the same I don't know why you'd need a shorter stem?
> 
> Are you looking at the Pro or Performance fit?


I'm thinking the stock stem might be a little long but I will see when I get it. It's the performance fit. Funny thing about my current bike is the bar is a hair low.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep. Your inseam is very close to mine which means the rest is shorter which means a shorter stem is required. I realized today as I put together the pieces... 33.75" inseam and a 100 instead of a 120. I have a 34.x" inseam and ride the stock stem. If I were 4" shorter up top, I would definately need a shorter stem.*





* I am still a n00b though and this is my best educated guess after 8 hours of sitting in my office watching the olympics and thinking about this thread.**
** Yes, I really am that bored at work because im an intern and only have 1.5 weeks left.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

LOL, I think I ride a 120 stem now but I need to check.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

*It's Here*

Just picked up the new bike. I have to adjust the brakes and derailleurs but I got everything else together. As I said I went with the 58 and it sizes up just like my old one, even the stem is the same length. Seat mast is right at the bottom, I have like another 1/8-1/4" to go down and then I would need a short mast. Bars are higher than my old bike too.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Odd, my stem is almost at the top. Cool lookin bike though.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, tomorrow is the maiden voyage and she will get tested through the White Mountain National Forest on the Kangamangus Hwy. Threw on my trusty Selle Italia Flight Trans AM (not a ride to test a new saddle) and a 12-27 cassette. Ready to go.:thumbsup:


----------

